# Permanent Residency Permit



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi Folks,

Since I just completed 2 years in South Africa and I will be there till mid next year, Can I apply for Permanent residency permit under:

Residency-on-other-grounds permits
This category of permits applies to foreigners who:

are in possession of a permanent work offer in South Africa, or
have exceptional skills and qualifications
intend to establish a business in South Africa
qualify as Refugees in terms of Section 27(c) of the Refugees Act
qualify as retired persons
are financially independent
are relatives (biologically or judicially adopted) of a South African citizen/permanent residence permit holder

Q1.What is "Permanent Work Offer"?

Q2.How the embassy defines "Exceptional Skills and Qualifications"?


----------

